

Windows Phone in Finland gains market share taking 3% from iOS and Android - ale55andro
http://wmpoweruser.com/windows-phone-breaks-3-browser-market-share-in-finland-taking-share-for-ios-and-android/

======
pedalpete
This isn't very surprising to see Nokia being a big seller in their home
country.

I'm curious to see how the Nokia brand performs in the US over the next
quarter.

